# Indoor/public swimming pools Alicante



## Leanne7011 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi! 

Happy new year to everyone  I'm currently home for Christmas and hating it! I can't wait to return to Alicante. I'm wondering does anybody know of any swimming pools around the city? I don't believe there are any! It's my son's second birthday this month and I'd like to bring him swimming. Can anyone even advise a hotel with an indoor children's pool? I would go as far as benidorm. Or if anyone has any other suggestions as to what to do with a 2 year old for the day? We have been to the zoo and aquarium in benidorm already but may go again. Thanks in advance


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Leanne7011 said:


> Hi!
> 
> Happy new year to everyone  I'm currently home for Christmas and hating it! I can't wait to return to Alicante. I'm wondering does anybody know of any swimming pools around the city? I don't believe there are any! It's my son's second birthday this month and I'd like to bring him swimming. Can anyone even advise a hotel with an indoor children's pool? I would go as far as benidorm. Or if anyone has any other suggestions as to what to do with a 2 year old for the day? We have been to the zoo and aquarium in benidorm already but may go again. Thanks in advance


google gave me this Deportes - Ayuntamiento de Alicante


----------



## Leanne7011 (Jan 4, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## Leanne7011 (Jan 4, 2013)

I think they are a bit big but I might give them a ring when I return. Thanks


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Leanne7011 said:


> I think they are a bit big but I might give them a ring when I return. Thanks


my older daughter started formal swimming lessons in a full sized Olympic pool when she was about 18 months, my younger one came swimming with us at the age of 5 months & was swimming long before she could walk!


----------



## Leanne7011 (Jan 4, 2013)

Oh really! That's good to hear. I would love to get Callum into swimming lessons or even to bring him myself once a week. I didn't realize children were allowed in swimming pools like that. That's great


----------

